# I miei film



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Moltimodi mi ha ispirato.
Sento di volerlo fare.
Sono i dieci con cui sono cresciuto.
Non in graduatoria, perché sono tutti nel mio cuore, con pari dignità e amore.
Spero piacciano un pò anche a voi.
se avete qualche soldino da parte .... procurateveli. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La leggenda del re pescatore di Terry Gillian, con Jeff Bridges e Robin Williams.
Da brividi.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UI1u1LvNXkU


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Bello*

approvo... ehi ben tornato...


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> approvo... ehi ben tornato...


 






























lazzarona


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Moltimodi mi ha ispirato.
> Sento di volerlo fare.
> Sono i dieci con cui sono cresciuto.
> Non in graduatoria, perché sono tutti nel mio cuore, con pari dignità e amore.
> ...


 
sex list.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*2*

Rollerball, versione originale, col grandissimo James Caan.
La liberatoria scena finale.
Un film "maschio" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Madonnina che film 

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=IguzgGx7y-8


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Rollerball, versione originale, col grandissimo James Caan.
> La liberatoria scena finale.
> Un film "maschio"
> 
> ...


 
Dracula di Coppola. stupenda sceneggiatura.Ottimi attori


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*3*

Play it again, Sam.

Woody 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La inarrivabile scena del ballo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3aAWVSgJg4Y

Che dire. Si può rivedere altre 100.000 volte. Sempre godibile, senza una sbavatura che sia una.


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Play it again, Sam.
> 
> Woody
> 
> ...


 









  Fantaghirò 

	
	
		
		
	


	










o 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  la raccolta dei......BARBAPAPA'


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*4*

Tutto in una notte di John Landis

Forse quello che porto in cima al cuore.
Un uomo qualunque che diventa eroe per ... Amore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con una Michelle Pfeiffer di cui a 17 anni mi innamorai perdutamente.
E con una LA. notturna nella quale sognai di perdermi un giorno.
Costa meno di 9 euro.
Compratelo, mi ringrazierete. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1lVkYr6alfE&eurl=http://www.fast-rewind.com/intothenight.htm


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Tutto in una notte di John Landis
> 
> Forse quello che porto in cima al cuore.
> Un uomo qualunque che diventa eroe per ... Amore
> ...


 
e io mi innamorai di Jeff Goldbloom in quel film.
mega figo alto due metri.

grande film.
ricordi la scena in cui lei si spoglia e lui guarda nel camerino di Elvis?


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> *Play it again, Sam.*
> 
> Woody
> 
> ...


 Di Woody, sta dietro solo ad Annie Hall e Manhattan, IMHO.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

alfonso ha detto:


> e io mi innamorai di Jeff Goldbloom in quel film.
> mega figo alto due metri.
> 
> grande film.
> ricordi la scena in cui lei si spoglia e lui guarda nel camerino di Elvis?


Si, Alfonso, grande scena.
ma la mia preferita è quella in cui lei gli racconta tutta la sua storia nel caffé aperto di notte.
Ecco ... io.   avrei voluto alzarmi, entrare nello schermo, sedermi accanto a lei e baciarla, piano, senza fretta, con tutta la passione di cui è capace un ragazzo di 17 anni.
Potenza del cinema


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Si, Alfonso, grande scena.
> ma la mia preferita è quella in cui lei gli racconta tutta la sua storia nel caffé aperto di notte.
> Ecco ... io. avrei voluto alzarmi, entrare nello schermo, sedermi accanto a lei e baciarla, piano, senza fretta, con tutta la passione di cui è capace un ragazzo di 17 anni.
> Potenza del cinema


Considera che è un film anni 80 e lei si mostra da dietro completamente nulla nella sua bellezza.


e non fanno l'amore per tutto il film.
Il caffè aperto di notte, si, vero.



La guerra dei roses.
Attuale . avvincente, bellicoso all'astremo. Ottima la forza fisica delle gambe di Kate.


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Si, Alfonso, grande scena.
> ma la mia preferita è quella in cui lei gli racconta tutta la sua storia nel caffé aperto di notte.
> Ecco ... io.   avrei voluto alzarmi, entrare nello schermo, sedermi accanto a lei e baciarla, piano, senza fretta, con tutta la passione di cui è capace un ragazzo di 17 anni.
> Potenza del cinema


Mi hai fatto venir voglia di vederlo.


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venir voglia di vederlo.


 
cosa?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di Woody, sta dietro solo ad Annie Hall e Manhattan, IMHO.


Concordo.
Per me è il trait d'union tra il Woody demenziale e quello "serio ma allegretto".
Poi verrà i serioso ma io ho smesso di seguirlo


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

alfonso ha detto:


> cosa?



Beh.. indovina, vai molto in là con il pensiero, ma mi raccomando, non esser scontato.


----------



## Cat (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Beh.. indovina, vai molto in là con il pensiero, ma mi raccomando, non esser scontato.


 

Ho capito. Quello.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Per me è il trait d'union tra il Woody demenziale e quello "serio ma allegretto".
> Poi verrà i serioso ma io ho smesso di seguirlo


 Beh la genialità dei primi film è persa da tempo, è vero... ha avuto un acuto di gran classe con "Harry a pezzi" nel '97, ma la fiamma si è smorzata parecchio.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*5*

Su questo non ho molto da dire.
Si è scritto di tutto.
Credo siano i primi 30 minuti più coinvolgenti, vivi e spietati della storia del cinema.
Ancor'oggi quando lo vedo, resto senza parole.
La saga del soldato Palla di lardo, vittima della selezione naturale.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dy0ano5A-U

Perfetto.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Moltimodi mi ha ispirato.
> Sento di volerlo fare.
> Sono i dieci con cui sono cresciuto.
> Non in graduatoria, perché sono tutti nel mio cuore, con pari dignità e amore.
> ...


favoloso


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr Orange posso chiederti una cosa?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Bella di giorno*

per una vera signora non ci sono limiti.
Chiedi ciò che ritieni.


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Il tuo nickname ha riferimenti _Kubrickiani? 


_


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

*1*

E' di una umanita' unica!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Yt7BBsRKQ&feature=related​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

No, mia cara.
Tarantiniani.

here's for you, cara la mia Strizzacervelli Femmina alfa detestata dalle colleghe di Forum.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wv6kSj_vHA8


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' di una umanita' unica!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Yt7BBsRKQ&feature=related​


Cosaaltro  potevo aspettarmi dalla mia *preferita*?

Roba d'altri tempi, che classe, che cinema, che attori .... che spettatrici


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi;485598[COLOR=Black ha detto:
			
		

> ]Di [/color]Woody, sta dietro solo ad Annie Hall e *Manhattan*, IMHO.


una delle scene piu' deliziose

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4aP_yyG9L5w&feature=related


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> No, mia cara.
> Tarantiniani.
> 
> here's for you, cara la mia Strizzacervelli Femmina alfa detestata dalle colleghe di Forum.
> ...



Non sono una strizzacervelli, non posso avvalermi di un titolo non ancora mio, 
Detestata? ehehee A dir poco.
Me ne hanno detto di tutti i colori.
Qualcuno azzardo' perfino che fossi un uomo, un tipo che non scrive più mi pare si chiamasse Chen.
Io mi diverto... spesso ignoro, ma a volte non se nè può davvero. E il trattamento che riservano ai nuovi utenti mi infastidisce e non poco. 


Grazie per il signora... Mr Tarantino!


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*7*

Una mia ossessione: Dirty Harry

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wv6kSj_vHA8

Questa scena mi provoca erezioni a go go.
lo confesso.
Perdonatemi.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*8*

Senza timore di smentite, una delle migliori scene comiche di sempre.
Strepitoso ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=izCMo6OiIbU


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Un film che amo da impazzire è questo:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rK0vR6gx6W8


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Si Belle.
Quoto
E' stato un grande film.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Questo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmUUzhpTecM


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

*2*

Per le musiche e storia ed i temi che vengono trattati!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=K0gOrWsqajA

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=x43vK0k6A2I&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Kho3qfrms&feature=related

Peccato che Patrick Swayze  stia morendo.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*9*

Uno a caso dei vari film in cui Nicholson ha giganteggiato.
Prima di cominciare a gigionare .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un film "umano".

Belle, questo è in particolare per te, che lavorerai sulle nostre teste, note sfoglie di cipolla.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9sxS-_D2opY


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Un film che amo da impazzire è questo:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rK0vR6gx6W8



Piango ogni volta che lo rivedo!


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Uno a caso dei vari film in cui Nicholson ha giganteggiato.
> Prima di cominciare a gigionare ....
> 
> 
> ...



Restera' sempre nel mio cuore.


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Uno a caso dei vari film in cui Nicholson ha giganteggiato.
> Prima di cominciare a gigionare ....
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie... ( 1975 non ero ancora nata :-D..)!!!!

Credo che però il film psicologico per eccellenza sia

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UAVvP-gmpok&feature=related


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Mia giovanissima amica (stai pur tranquilla, amicizia senza secondi fini:  io*

vado a  caccia di mie coetanee e ... oltre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   devo dissentire.

Il film psicoanalitico per eccellenza (e vari analisti e terapeuti amici si sono trovati concordi con me) è questo.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mXkyXVL8wiE

Stesso parto, però.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mlk2: ahimé non ho visto la sposa turca, quindi non posso giudicarlo. Mi fido di te, in ogni caso.
Maria, tu sai che ho un debole per te, ma Dirty dancin, col dovuto rispetto, a me ... non piace propeto ! (Mi vuoi cmq bene?)


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Mlk": ahimé non ho visto la spoa turca, quindi non poso giudicarlo. *Mi fido di te, in ogni caso*.








 anch'io mi fido di te...


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

*3*

Qui le parole non servono

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BbMcbjf0TNE


​


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Mlk2: ahimé non ho visto la sposa turca, quindi non posso giudicarlo. Mi fido di te, in ogni caso.
> Maria, tu sai che ho un debole per te, ma Dirty dancin, col dovuto rispetto, a me ... non piace propeto ! (Mi vuoi cmq bene?)



No problem!


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> anch'io mi fido di te...










Vacci piano con i baci ..... a me piacciono molto


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*9*

Doloroso, duro, triste.

Ha fatto epoca.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pv0omFW6H8


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Vacci piano con i baci ..... a me piacciono molto
















   ma io sono molto affettuosa e poi oggi è una giornata bellissima... e sono contenta...


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> vado a  caccia di mie coetanee e ... oltre
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Mai pensato che ci stessi provando...!!! 

Comunque  hai postato il culmine del percorso analitico di Kubrick che ha inizio con la (sua) Lolita ( ed io ci ho speso la vita a giocare alla Loly) e termina con l'ultimo ciak del film da te postato.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mai pensato che ci stessi provando...!!!
> 
> Comunque  hai postato il culmine del percorso analitico di Kubrick che ha inizio con la (sua) Lolita ( *ed io ci ho speso la vita a giocare alla Loly*) e termina con l'ultimo ciak del film da te postato.


eri tu che parlavi di lanciare ... segnali ... in altro thread


















































Che la fà l'aspetti, Bella.
Cmq riservi sorprese ......


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> eri tu che parlavi di lanciare ... segnali ... in altro thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Lolita muore a 25 anni.. ma resta Dolores che non è altri che Lo-li-ta di un tempo. E in fronte ho ancora scritto " quello che Lola vuole, Lola ottiene".

Riservo sorprese?.. forse.


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Gennaio 2009)

Io non mi muovo da lì...
Barry Lindon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJmNOaq6fak


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> Io non mi muovo da lì...
> Barry Lindon.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJmNOaq6fak


Kubrik tutti.

Poi tutto Tarantino... la pitonessa la dedico a Molti

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0mLuQ4i91s


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Mr.Orange*

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=DvMam5wsZIk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Rollerball, versione originale, col grandissimo James Caan.
> La liberatoria scena finale.
> Un film "maschio"
> 
> ...


Concordo film stupendo (il remake l'ha rovinato) ...ma forse hai qualche anno in più di quel che hai detto...


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Persa sono un uomo dai molti difetti*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo film stupendo (il remake l'ha rovinato) ...ma forse hai qualche anno in più di quel che hai detto...



Mi riconosco però un unico pregio:
non mento.
Tanto è vero che non ho nascosto a nessuno la ragione della mia presenza qui: flirtare.
Fidati, dunque.
questo film lo vidi per la prima volta con i miei genitori quando ero alle medie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> vado a caccia di mie coetanee e ... oltre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 l'ho visto 27 volte. E' grandioso per chi riesce ad arrivare alla fine....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Gennaio 2009)

*un piccolo delinquente bastardo....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5A8TOFAMfw


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Gennaio 2009)

*grandioso....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5pBtrUZxEI&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'ho visto 27 volte. E' grandioso per chi riesce ad arrivare alla fine....


Anche a me piace molto... meno di altri suoi film pero'... ma alcune scene sembrano dei Picasso del periodo blu


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me piace molto... meno di altri suoi film pero'... *ma alcune scene sembrano dei Picasso del periodo blu*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Mi riconosco però un unico pregio:
> non mento.
> Tanto è vero che non ho nascosto a nessuno la ragione della mia presenza qui: flirtare.
> Fidati, dunque.
> questo film lo vidi per la prima volta con i miei genitori quando ero alle medie.


 Era vietato ai minori.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era vietato ai minori.


Guarda, che se c'è una cosa che mi offende veramente è che si metta in dubbio la veridicità delle mie affermazioni.
Dunque, lo ripeto: questo film io l'ho visto alle medie (se non anche alle elementari) con mio padre e mia madre.
Un sabato pomeriggio (era il giorno del cinema in famiglia).
In un piccolo cinema del mio quartiere residenziale.
Se vuoi crederci, bene.
Se non vuoi crederci, problemi tuoi mia cara.
Saluti













e.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Guarda, che se c'è una cosa che mi offende veramente è che si metta in dubbio la veridicità delle mie affermazioni.
> Dunque, lo ripeto: questo film io l'ho visto alle medie (se non anche alle elementari) con mio padre e mia madre.
> Un sabato pomeriggio (era il giorno del cinema in famiglia).
> In un piccolo cinema del mio quartiere residenziale.
> ...


 Può essere che facessero entrare un minore, se accompagnato dai genitori.
Il film era vietato, ne sono certa.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> vado a caccia di mie coetanee e ... oltre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si.

splendido.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HriCEbnlEKQ



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kwcIImGM8


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=o0teUMNC948






e come dimenticare questo.

Visto almeno 30 volte. Ogni battuta è stampata nella memoria.

Perfetta rappresentazione di tutti i sentimenti umani.
Perfetta interpretazione.
Perfetta sceneggiatura. era oltremodo difficile riassumerla.
perfetta scenografia.
perfetti i costumi.
attenzione quasi esasperata nel rispettare la metrica musicale all'immagine.
meravigliose a dire poco le musiche originali.
E le scelte musicali barocche non hanno sicuramente bisogno del mio commento.

all'ascolto di "ombra mai fu"....io non capisco piu' nulla. nulla.Giuro.
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=o0teUMNC948

non è la scena del film..ma ci si accontenta.


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Guarda, che se c'è una cosa che mi offende veramente è che si metta in dubbio la veridicità delle mie affermazioni.
> Dunque, lo ripeto: questo film io l'ho visto alle medie (se non anche alle elementari) con mio padre e mia madre.
> Un sabato pomeriggio (era il giorno del cinema in famiglia).
> In un piccolo cinema del mio quartiere residenziale.
> ...



Orange  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Rollerball*

 
[SIZE=-2]Zoom della copertina[/SIZE] *Titolo*Rollerball *Paese, Anno*Stati Uniti, 1975*Regia*Norman Jewison*Principali interpreti*James Caan; John Houseman; Maud Adams; John Beck; Ralph Richardson*Prezzo*
 €         24,99
Prezzi in altre valute *Vietato ai minori di 14 anni* Disponibile per la spedizione in *1 giorno lavorativo* 
*Numero dischi*1 *Genere*Fantascienza*Produzione*20th Century Fox Home Entertainment, 2000*Dati tecnici*116 min. 9 Singola faccia, doppio strato  (Formato schermo 1,85:1)  PAL Area 2 *Lingua audio*inglese, Dolby Digital 5.1 - francese, Dolby Digital 4.0 - spagnolo, Dolby Digital 2.0 - stereo - italiano, Mono - tedesco, Mono*Lingua sottotitoli*portoghese - svedese - danese - norvegese - finlandese - polacco - olandese - inglese - tedesco*Contenuti*commenti tecnici*Allegati*booklet
http://www.ibs.it


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

*4*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAgOwobPnw​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAgOwobPnw​


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

*5*

Spietatamente VERO!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4SNPcdYUyq8





​


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAgOwobPnw​


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>
















​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spietatamente VERO!​
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4SNPcdYUyq8​


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Scena troppo forte/potente.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

*6*

*La signora della porta accanto*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1JQrPJGOh5c&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kYBvBtdUnb8&feature=PlayList&p=AC443DDD715F9FE6&playnext=1&index=3


la scena finale e' straziante

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=75UWHzdPPxM&feature=related

E con questo
Buonanotte!​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

Siamo a punto cruciale.
Io insisto sul fatto che ho visto questo film prima dei 14 anni ed insisto sul fatto che sto dicendo la verità, tutta la verità e niente altro che la verità.
La domanda è per voi Persa e Maria:
mi credete o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Siamo a punto cruciale.
> Io insisto sul fatto che ho visto questo film prima dei 14 anni ed insisto sul fatto che sto dicendo la verità, tutta la verità e niente altro che la verità.
> La domanda è per voi Persa e Maria:
> mi credete o no?


Che tu abbia 32 anni sia alto 1,90 o che tu ne abbia 45 e sia alto 1,70 o che tu sia un pensionato di altezza inferiore a quella di gioventù o che tu sia una gentile signora che vuole interpretare la parte di un uomo non è dato saperlo e non so se ha molta importanza.
Per me però è importante che non ci sia un mascheramento. Per me.
Quel film è stato molto significativo per me e ricordo esattamente il cinema dove l'ho visto e non avevo bisogno di ricerche internet per ricordare quando l'avevo visto ed essendo il film vietato non era compatibile con l'età approssimativa che avevi dichiarato. Non solo le donne hanno talvolta il vezzo di togliersi gli anni., avresti potuto farlo anche tu. Era solo una perplessità.
Non mi sembra una cosa per cui offendersi.
Del resto io mi dichiaro affascinante e non è detto che corrisponda a realtà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque esistendo il doppio divieto dei 14 e dei 18 anni era frequente che i ragazzi accompagnati da un adulto potessero entrare anche se non avevano ancora l'età. 
E' un effetti un film violento, di una violenza non facilmente interpretabile da un ragazzino, anche se poi si sono fatti film visivamente più violenti. 
Complimenti se l'hai saputo capire prima dei 14 anni.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kubrik tutti.
> 
> Poi tutto Tarantino... la pitonessa la dedico a Molti
> 
> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0mLuQ4i91s


Grazie tesoro di una iena... una delle scene più erotiche in assoluto, nella storia del cinema. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s.: ... una lezione, per chi sostiene che le donne basse non siano sexy... la signorina Salma è "alta" 153 centimetri.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie tesoro di una iena... una delle scene più erotiche in assoluto, nella storia del cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfetta per la "grande " frida khalo


sul maestro con ale e confù ci siamo lungamente sbizzariti in altro tred.l'ultimo suo film ,per me ,
risente di una scelta di due attori non all'altezza della situazione e di una ,se pur minima contaminazione da parte di spielberg.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Parli di Eyes Wide Shut? Io ho trovato la scelta di Tom e Nicole perfetta... per me rappresentano la mediocrita' piu' assoluta


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parli di Eyes Wide Shut? Io ho trovato la scelta di Tom e Nicole perfetta... per me rappresentano la mediocrita' piu' assoluta


 lui senza dubbio, in lei la sensualità sta come l'ottimismo a pavese.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui senza dubbio, *in lei la sensualità sta come l'ottimismo a pavese*.


 Vero.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

mah...forse avete ragioni voi circa la sensualità che NON emanerebbe la kirman...ma non credo che kubrik non abbia considerato questo aspetto.forse..e dico forse perchè regista non sono, ha voluto previlegiare comunque e il fatto che i coniugi lo fossero nella realtà,e quindi avrebbero potuto rimandare una interpretazione piu' autentica unita all'elemento Estetico dell'attrice che difficilmente è contestabile.

Ricordo di avre letto da qualche parte che la stessa attrice nel recitare quel soggetto cosi importante, a livello psicologico non ne rimase ..come dire.."illesa"...


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mah...forse avete ragioni voi circa la sensualità che NON emanerebbe la kirman...ma non credo che kubrik non abbia considerato questo aspetto.forse..e dico forse perchè regista non sono, ha voluto previlegiare comunque e il fatto che i coniugi lo fossero nella realtà,e quindi avrebbero potuto rimandare una interpretazione piu' autentica unita all'elemento Estetico dell'attrice che difficilmente è contestabile.
> 
> Ricordo di avre letto da qualche parte che la stessa attrice nel recitare *quel soggetto cosi importante, a livello psicologico non ne rimase ..come dire.."illesa"*...


 si disse anche che quel film decretò la fine di quel matrimonio.
personalmente rimango dell'idea che quei due non fossero all'altezza del maestro
detto questo ; fotografia , colona sonora ....sempre kubrick è


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Poi mi pare che ci siano due scuole di pensiero cinematografiche..ma questo è altro discorso: l'una che sostiene che l'interprete debba saper recitare comunque il testo, indipendentemente dalla capacità di entrare a fondo nella realtà psicologia del personaggio ( che a me pare una grande falsità) e l'altra che invece sostiene l'esatto contrario.

Ascoltavo durante le riprese di unlungometmetraggio, un regista che si incazzava con l'attore che voleva capire che stesse spiegando durante la ripresa ( trattavasi di lungometraggio a scopi culturali )questi doveva spiegare una cosa senza capirne che cosa fosse.e il regista sosteneva che un attore avrebbe potuto farne a meno..se attore era davvero.

ripeto...a me pare una idiozia. se non so cosa sia un *****bubbolo come faccio a parlare di questo anche se il testo lo devo solo leggere?

Che ne dite voi? avete idea a proposito?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> si disse anche che quel film decretò la fine di quel matrimonio.
> personalmente rimango dell'idea che quei due non fossero all'altezza del maestro
> detto questo ; fotografia , colona sonora ....sempre kubrick è


 
beh...mi pare sia cosa ssolutamente credibile.

Se era in crisi ..sicuramente puo'avre decrtetato la fine.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui senza dubbio, in lei la sensualità sta come l'ottimismo a pavese.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui senza dubbio, *in lei la sensualità sta come l'ottimismo a pavese*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Poi mi pare che ci siano due scuole di pensiero cinematografiche..ma questo è altro discorso: l'una che sostiene che l'interprete debba saper recitare comunque il testo, indipendentemente dalla capacità di entrare a fondo nella realtà psicologia del personaggio ( che a me pare una grande falsità) e l'altra che invece sostiene l'esatto contrario.
> 
> Ascoltavo durante le riprese di unlungometmetraggio, un regista che si incazzava con l'attore che voleva capire che stesse spiegando durante la ripresa ( trattavasi di lungometraggio a scopi culturali )questi doveva spiegare una cosa senza capirne che cosa fosse.e il regista sosteneva che un attore avrebbe potuto farne a meno..se attore era davvero.
> 
> ...


 Basta che le indicazioni di regias dell'autore o del regista dicano che emozioni deve suscitare il *****bubbolo


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Straziante*

Amore
Quello vero
Quello che ti trita il cuore
Quello che ti fa camminare per giorni nel deserto alla ricerca di lei.
Quello che ti fa capire perché l'Uomo ha un Anima.
Quello che ti dà speranza, sempre e comunque.

Grazie Wim
Grazie Harry
Grazie Ry, slide guitar hero ....
Nastassja, amore mio ..... sogno proibito della mia generazione .... perfetta tra le donne, tu,  Nastassja,  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k9JPb119ZvY


----------

